# Help me find Beyonce's jacket in her Diva video



## preciouscharm (Feb 15, 2009)

Beyoncé Diva Music Video on Yahoo! Music

I am LOVING this jacket. Does anyone know where I can find something like this? It's the half jacket she's wearing in the very beginning with those crazy dangling glasses.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's cute...Have you looked at her line Dereon (sp) It may be from that collection....


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Feb 15, 2009)

damn, she is killin' the game right now....


----------

